# Siemens Field  PG M aufrüsten



## Bender25 (30 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen ob ich für mein Field PG z.B. die 2,5 Zoll Festplatten von Siemens kaufen muss oder ob ich auch z.B. eine 500GB einbauen kann. Hab irgendwas gelesen das nur die Siemens verwendet werden kann aber ob das wirklich stimmt weiß ich nicht genau. Genau so schaut es mit dem RAM Speicher aus. Wäre super wenn mir jemand sagen könnte ob es das Zeug von Siemens sein muss oder ob ich auch andere Hardware nehmen kann.

Besten dank


----------



## rentier rudi (30 März 2010)

Hallo,

Bei uns im Betrieb haben wir 3 Field PG´s. Einer ist ein "M", und den habe ich mit SODDR II Speicher 667MHz und 2x2GB Modulen aufgerüstet.
In die beiden anderen habe ich als Festplatte eine Samsung SATA Platte mit 320 GB eingebaut. ....und läuft.


----------



## Bender25 (31 März 2010)

Danke. Das ist genau das was ich hören wollte


----------

